# Hudson Valley area, NY



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

I'm located in Orange County and would be willing to help anyone in any way possible.

845-651-5561


----------



## Clean Cut Lawns (Oct 11, 2002)

*Westchester*

We do work in westchester, mainly elmsford whiteplains area but also have accounts in cortlandt!
Looking for subs and am willing to helps as long as we are all cought up!
marco

cell 914-879-3528
off. 914-944-4497


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Orange County here too, mostly Montgomery/Newburgh/Walden area.If I can send a driver or lend a hand,id be happy to DiMartino Maintenance
845-778-0501


----------



## thegrasscatcher (Jan 22, 2002)

Also in Hudson Valley-- Live and mostly work in Highland Falls, but I am right in the middle of Rockland, Orange and Upper Westchester. Will travel if I am needed. (845) 642-5099


Walter
The Grass Catchers


----------

